# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Izmjene i dopune Zakona o MO - izglasavanje

## pino

jel pocelo glasanje? koji je ono link na sabor???

----------


## bublica3

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## pino

sad je rasprava o izvjescu o opojnim drogama

je l netko zna kad glasaju?

----------


## Kadauna

nazalost ne znam, ali pratim koliko mogu od posla. 


Ima li neki dnevni red?

----------


## Nene2

Izgleda da objavljuju samo točku po točku kako otvaraju dnevni red  :/

----------


## pino

ima dnevni red citave sjednice (koja traje dva mjeseca), to je s desne strane kad kliknes

ali nigdje ne kaze kad ce biti glasanje, niti o kojim tockama ce se glasati.

e sad, jel se ja to dobro sjecam s pocetka ljeta - petkom imaju glasanja - ali od koliko sati?

----------


## tonili

Mislim da će možda bit poslije pauze za ručak. Tak je bilo i prošli put, kaj ne?

----------


## tonili

A i pogledajte kolko ih je - desetak?
Nemaju ni k od kvoruma

----------


## Kadauna

mozda dodju do glasanja a mozda glasanja ni nece biti  :?

----------


## tonili

Sad je na redu izvješće o Rončevićevom imunitetu...bojim se da mi nebumo tak skoro....ak i uopće :/

----------


## BHany

onda se bojim da smo fulali što smo im slali dopis danas

bilo bi idealno da su dopis dobili na dan izglasavanja  :/

----------


## Kadauna

> onda se bojim da smo fulali što smo im slali dopis danas
> 
> bilo bi idealno da su dopis dobili na dan izglasavanja  :/



jos nije kasno, vidjet cemo. Nemojte se sekirati, doci ce na red, a mi ne mozemo znati kad ce na red doci glasanje o nasem zakonu. 

Bhany   :Love:

----------


## tonili

A slat ćemo opet, i opet, i opet! Bar će sve verzije doć na red 8)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ništa od toga sada...pa njih ni 10 nema..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

ja neću moć više pratiti, tek predvečer.   :/

----------


## pino

evo sad sam pogledala, i glasaju

----------


## tonili

Da, da glasuju, al neznam hoće li i o nama :/

----------


## tonili

Evo sjednica se prekida i nastavlja 21., nabrajao je kaj je tad na dnevnom redu, al nije ni spomenuo nas!

----------


## pino

tonili, jesi gledala sve? jel bilo glasanje o nama?

----------


## tonili

Ma nisu nas ni spomenuli! Jer imamo nekog tko može saznat kaj se dešava i kad smo na redu?

----------


## BHany

ja sam ipak pretužna, 'pucali' smo danas u prazno  :/

----------


## tonili

bhany nemoj biti. Pa dobro je da smo ih podsjetili na nas, zar ne? Ne smijemo dopustiti da nas smetnu s uma.
A i sigurna sam da nismo iscrpili sve svoje ideje i inspiraciju ...  :Kiss:

----------


## pino

neka, neka, to nam daje vise vremena za akcije  :Grin:

----------


## pino

ajmo lijepo sve raskrinkati do glasanja - zakon, statistike, SVE sto su lagali ili insinuirali

istina kad tad izadje na vidjelo, ipak nismo u sjevjernoj koreji ne mozes niti radio stanicu birati

i ne mislim da je pucanje u prazno, niposto! tu smo, aktivni smo, i ne predajemo se - eto takva poruka nije pucanje u prazno!

----------


## Gabi

BHany, slažem se s pino, nije pucanje u prazno (osim kod nekih   :Grin:  ), a do 21. im možda doleti još neko pisamce,   :Love:  .

----------


## jane79

Glasat će tek kada se za to stvore uvjeti, tako je bilo najavljeno, zar ne? Dakle, kada osiguraju potrebnu većinu.

----------


## jo1974

ovdje postam jer neznam gdje je najprikladnije ali baš me zanima dali je taj naš ustavni sud na nekom odmoru jer več dugo nisam nešto čula da se pomaklo sa mrtve točke oko zakona o mpo,ili je netko nešto čuo neka me ispravi jeli se šta riješava ili sve stoji  :?

----------


## ivarica

ja mislim da nitko nije ocekivao da ce dosad donijeti odluku

----------


## taca70

Vjerujem da prije predsjednickih izbora niti nece donijeti odluku. Jos cemo se nacekati.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja sam ih kontaktirala prije 20ak dana, dobila sam sljedeći odg.


Poštovana,

O sukladnosti Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji  s Ustavom Republike Hrvatske Ustavni sud RH odlučivat će nakon što sudac izvjestitelj obradi predmet na način koji će omogućiti Sudu donošenje odluke o biti stvari, te ga uputi na sjednicu Suda. Kada će to točno biti nismo vam u mogućnosti reći.

S poštovanjem,

----------


## šniki

Baš gledam sjednicu, mislim slušam, nema se tu kaj gledati pa su rekli da glasanje počinje od 13h, sad je sabor poluprazan, a na glasanju će ih biti ko mrava-vrlo radišno...

----------


## ksena28

dakle oko 13 h kreće... bože.........

----------


## gupi51

Sve se nadam da i ovaj put neće biti ništa od glasanja.

----------


## bublica3

Ja se još uvijek nadam zdravom razumu iako smo se uvjerili da toga nema kod večine zastupnika.
Ali nije nam se teško još malo nadat. ~~~~~~~~~
Mi smo se navikle nadat i nadat, padat i opet se dizat :D  :D  :D ~~~~nada zadnja umire! :D 

 :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   SUBORKE moje kako bude da bude, tu smo zajedno i potegnut čemo još žešće ako bude trebalo!   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

polančec dao ostavku! možda to utječe na glasanje  :/ a možda...

----------


## bublica3

DAI!!!!!!

----------


## BHany

glasanje traje...tko može slušati neka sluša pa nek javi kad je naše na rasporedu (ako nije već prošlo)...

----------


## mmaslacak

evo počeli su, ide Milinović

----------


## BHany

i tko je glasovao za milinovića

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne prihvahaća amandmane.........

----------


## Kadauna

odbija amandman da se zamrzavaju embriji, sad sam se ukljucila. Milinovic odbija. Javlja se Opacicka.

----------


## šniki

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Opačićka operi ga, barem to

----------


## BHany

ja samo vidim sliku i vidim da opet prevrće i maše nekim papirima - valjda tima koje ne prihvaća

----------


## mmaslacak

evo opet napuštaju sabor

----------


## šniki

Kako je hladan, nemrem vjerovati.....sreća da ima normalnih a ti su izašli iz sabora

----------


## mmaslacak

77 glasova za

----------


## Kadauna

okupili su opet SVE

BHany editirala grubu riječ

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta bi na kraju????

----------


## ksena28

evo izglasali!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

Izglasali su zakon. 77 glasova za, 1 suzdržan i 2 protiv.

----------


## Ameli

ovo je pretužno zakon je opet izglasan   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gupi51

Jesi li oni to upravo izglasali ili sam krivo vidjela? Recite da to nije bilo to, pliz.

----------


## Tibi

meni idu suze na oči   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Svaka čast Opačićki

----------


## ksena28

to je to   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## šniki

potpisujem- upravo tako

----------


## Ljufi

Nažalost, izglasan je zakon.

----------


## BHany

bar prenesite što im je opačićka rekla

----------


## šniki

odite na odbrojavanje malo da si podignete raspoloženje, tamo je lijepo

----------


## gupi51

izgleda da nas svih čeka kolektivna selidba u Sloveniju. uskoro ćemo moći i na morski granični prijelaz.   :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

da, ići ćemo na MPO na slovensko teritorijalno more   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Opačićka je rekla da bi parovi trebali sami odlučivati da li žele zamrzavanje js ili embrija, te da ne priznaju ograničenje oplodnje na samo3 js, nadam se da sam dobro pohvatala, kad se uzrujam pogubim se malo

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma grozno...katastrofa....uzas.....

BHany editirala grube riječi

----------


## tikica_69

Sasvim sam ovo ocekivala pa se nisam uspjela ni uzrujati...

----------


## šniki

o da, da, slovenci nam decu delaju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , nebu više viceva na njihov račun

----------


## gupi51

> o da, da, slovenci nam decu delaju   , nebu više viceva na njihov račun


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kate32

Koji konzervativni, joooj nemogu vjerovati opet ista priča.

BHany editirala grubu riječ

----------


## Pinky

ja svoje na popisu stanovnistva prijavljujem ko slovence, ova drzava ih ne zasluzuje.
ako budu smrzlici biti ce prijavljeni ko eskimi

pokakim se po svim tim rucicama, nek me editira ko god hoce

milinovicevim potomcima zelim nasu sudbinu, a njemu samome sto brzu politicku propast

sta bi bilo da sam se nadala drugacijem ishodu, pitam se

*77* 

BHany editirala uvredljivi sadržaj

----------


## Pinky

EDIT: sto bi bilo da sam se nadala drugacijem ishodu
objasnjenje: nisam vjerovala da cemo uspjeti, ali ipak sam se razbjesnila.

----------


## Dodo

> Nažalost, izglasan je zakon.


Da, tako hladnokrvno izglasan. Jedan do drugog sve muškarčine.  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

Sram ih bilo!

----------


## šniki

Ajme pinky krepala sam od smjeha sad- pa ti si totalno poludila!!!! odlična si, samo tako.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pa kako samo 2 glasa protiv!?* Znači, oporba je isto pristala?!

----------


## šniki

izašli iz sabora

----------


## BHany

oporba je izašla

sveukupno ih je usabornici bilo 80

77 - za
1 - suzdržan
2 - protiv

----------


## Ljufi

Oporba je napustila sabornicu jer nisu htjeli sudjelovati u donošenju ovakvog konzervativnog zakona. Prije toga im je gđa. Opačić pokušala sve razumno objasniti, ali...

----------


## pino

Tko je glasao ZA?
Tko je bio suzdrzan?
Tko je bio protiv? 

Ovo smo ocekivali, ali svejedno... srce boli kad se vidi kako nemaju nimalo simpatije ni postovanja prema ljudima koji prolaze najgore stvari u zivotu

----------


## gupi51

Ostaje nada da će ova Vlada ubrzo pasti pa možda budemo bolje sreće na sljedećim izborima.

----------


## tonili

Dragi naši zastupnici! 
Hvala vam od srca za patnju, bijes i jad!
Iskreno se nadam da ćete uskoro - svih 77 - osjetiti bol, patnju i razočaranje kakvo mi svaki dan prolazimo. I da vam tada neće nitko pomoći, i da vas nitko neće ćuti u vapaju.
Onda će vam se, nadam se, otvoriti oči, ali biti će kasno.
Mi ćemo se i dalje boriti za svoju djecu jer ih želimo više od svega - i ni ovakva skupina primitivaca nas neće spriječiti u tome.
Mi se borimo za ljubav - naši obrazi su čisti.
Pogledajte se u ogledalo dragi zastupnici - Što vidite?

----------


## gupi51

Ako sam dobro vidjela Kajin je bio suzdržan. Izdajica!

----------


## ksena28

ma da  - Kajin?! čudno!!!

moram priznat da me sad baš ona tuga i očaj uhvatio... onaj od 7. mjeseca... baš ono   :Crying or Very sad:  a nisam se nadala nečem spektakularnom danas...

----------


## nina1

> Sasvim sam ovo ocekivala pa se nisam uspjela ni uzrujati...



 X tikice , ovo ti moram potpisati    :Sad:

----------


## pak

Ma sramota. Nismo bolje mogli ni ocekivati. Uf sto sam bjesna.

BHany editirala uvredljivi sadržaj

----------


## bublica3

> Dragi naši zastupnici! 
> Hvala vam od srca za patnju, bijes i jad!
> Iskreno se nadam da ćete uskoro - svih 77 - osjetiti bol, patnju i razočaranje kakvo mi svaki dan prolazimo. I da vam tada neće nitko pomoći, i da vas nitko neće ćuti u vapaju.
> Onda će vam se, nadam se, otvoriti oči, ali biti će kasno.
> Mi ćemo se i dalje boriti za svoju djecu jer ih želimo više od svega - i ni ovakva skupina primitivaca nas neće spriječiti u tome.
> Mi se borimo za ljubav - naši obrazi su čisti.
> Pogledajte se u ogledalo dragi zastupnici - Što vidite?


tonili potpisujem te u potpunosti, uzela si mi riječi iz usta!   

*ZASTUPNICI koji ste glasali za ovakav zakon SRAMITE SE* i molite dragog Boga da vam pomogne!

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo i ja sam pogledala glasovanje...prestrašno, presramotno, pretužno...

----------


## andrejaaa

Samo da im se stolice što prije izmaknu, Nije bilo ni za nadati se ničem boljem od "naših" zastupnika...oni ionako zastupaju samo svoje guz...

----------


## Biene

Nisam danas mogla gledata, vidim da i bolje da nisam. 
Što je s amandmanima HSLS-a?
Kako je glasao HSS?
Sramite se, svih 77.

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://img243.imageshack.us/i/shit4brain7sq.jpg/ * i tako x 77!*

----------


## Kadauna

> Nisam danas mogla gledata, vidim da i bolje da nisam. 
> Što je s amandmanima HSLS-a?
> Kako je glasao HSS?
> Sramite se, svih 77.


odbijeni amandmani HSLS-a i SDSS-a jer nisu u skladu sa pravilnicima Sabora. HSS --> ZA, naravno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> Dragi naši zastupnici! 
> Hvala vam od srca za patnju, bijes i jad!
> Iskreno se nadam da ćete uskoro - svih 77 - osjetiti bol, patnju i razočaranje kakvo mi svaki dan prolazimo. I da vam tada neće nitko pomoći, i da vas nitko neće ćuti u vapaju.
> Onda će vam se, nadam se, otvoriti oči, ali biti će kasno.
> Mi ćemo se i dalje boriti za svoju djecu jer ih želimo više od svega - i ni ovakva skupina primitivaca nas neće spriječiti u tome.
> Mi se borimo za ljubav - naši obrazi su čisti.
> Pogledajte se u ogledalo dragi zastupnici - Što vidite?


X

----------


## Biene

A što je s HSS-om; u srpnju su samo ostali sjedit u sabornici i bili suzdržani ("guzicama "izglasali), a sad su ZA? Pa njihove su namjere bile pročitane već po ljeti, sad se nisu trudili niti prikrivati pravo lice. Oni su mi definitivno najljigaviji od svih.

----------


## Joss

Dakle iako smo naslućivali ovakav scenarij poučeni iskustvom od ljetos ipak ostaje gorak okus......
Kad tad izmaknut će se i njihove stolice, samo na zalost to neće vratiti naše vrijeme.
Jad i žalost.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Milanka još jednom   :Naklon:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jad i bijeda je ova naša realnost  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thaia28

Nažalost, sve su političke stranke i pojedinačni zastupnici samo sakupljači bodova, jedino  SDP i HNS shvaćaju pravu problematiku ovog zakona.. jedini način da se zakon izmijeni je da se promjeni vladajuća garnitura, ova gomila trulih nesposobnjakovića.
Iako sam, kao i tikica, očekivala točno ovakav završetak, oog trenutka moja ljutnja i bijes nije nimalo umanjen   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uh, toliko im zločestoga želim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lorien

Sramota!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Fuj fuj fuj  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Njima u čast sam promijenila avatar. Bljuc.

----------


## vinalina

Da ishod jednak svim onima 10 kada se ćeka pozitivna beta. 

Znaš da nisi, bilo bi pravo čudo da jesi, ali opet u dubini duše nadaš se da ipak bude pozitivan. Ipak je nada postojala, mala, ali... I nisam išla ovaj mjesec nikamo, ali osjećaj je isti.

Jedino ne rezumijem zašto su onda napustili sjednicu. Znate ono kada šutiš, izgleda da se slažeš, govoriš potvrdno. Svaka čast, ali mogli su sjediti tamo i dati svima do znanja da i oni sudjeluju i odlučuju i da su protiv ovog *eksperimentiranja!!!*

----------


## Ninči

Stvarno ogavno!  :Mad:  

A ja ću se upucati ako ista gospoda uzmu i sljedeće izbore!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ma u biti smo si sami krivi za sve što se događa u ovoj Zemlji!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vinalina

Ljudi dragi imaju i oni djecu. tko kaže da se njima nece dogoditi ista sudbina, a onda ćemo mi njima govoriti - nema potrebe ići u inozemstvo!I ovdje se to može napraviti - kako i koliko dugo to netreba nitko znat 

Licimjeri  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Jedino ne rezumijem zašto su onda napustili sjednicu. Znate ono kada šutiš, izgleda da se slažeš, govoriš potvrdno. Svaka čast, ali mogli su sjediti tamo i dati svima do znanja da i oni sudjeluju i odlučuju i da su protiv ovog *eksperimentiranja!!!*


Nisam baš sigurna na koga misliš, ali ako misliš na oporbu koja je napustila sabornicu, meni je sasvim razumljivo zbog čega - Vesna Pusić je jednom prilikom to vrlo zgodno sažela - to je svinjarija.

----------


## BHany

cure drage i dečki, znam koliko smo svi skupa revoltirani, povrijeđeni, ljuti, razočarani...ma sve...vjerujem da je to čita vatromet osjećaja...negativnih 
i ja sam zajedno s vama..

ali ajmo ipak ostati na nivou i ne koristiti baš ružne izraze :/ , pls

sad ću malo pročešljati pa ako mi se učini da je nešto previše neprimjereno, oprostite mi, počistit ću   :Love:

----------


## jadro

> Jedino ne rezumijem zašto su onda napustili sjednicu. Znate ono kada šutiš, izgleda da se slažeš, govoriš potvrdno. Svaka čast, ali mogli su sjediti tamo i dati svima do znanja da i oni sudjeluju i odlučuju i da su protiv ovog *eksperimentiranja!!!*


moram priznati da se i ja to pitam, zasto nisu ostali i jasno rekli NE, pa vec je dokazano da izlaskom ne mogu postici puno, draze bi mi bilo da su glasno i jasno rekli NE...o ostalim, bez komentara, samo se jos vise molim i nadam da ce parola/moto "sve se vraca, sve se placa" njima doci sto prije na naplatu

----------


## taca70

Sigurna sam da Pupovac stoji iza svega sto je rekao ali izgleda da se Gajica "odmetnuo". Malo sam zlocesta, ali dao je svoj glas i za jos manje Srba u Hr jer neplodnost ne pita za nacionalnu pripadnost. Cudan covjek.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se više ničemu ne čudim u ovoj našoj Hrvatskoj neki su se do jučer kunuli kako neće glasati za zakon pa ipak jesu a sve to se danas skoro i ne spominje nigdje, izgurale su ga važnije vijesti

----------


## pino

Ja sam totalno razocarana sto je to bio Ratko Gajica. 

Ljetos je rekao ovo: 



> Ratko Gajica (SDSS) smatra *da se treba omogućiti sloboda izbora pojedinca*, te drži da je medicina danas toliko napredovala da može dobro kontrolirati i usmjeravati pitanje medicinske oplodnje. U tom slučaju pitanje bračne ili izvanbračne zajednice nije ono što je najvažnije, smatra. "Pustimo ljudima da odluče hoće li medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, a ako struka kaže da postoje svi medicinski preduvjeti, onda pitanje bračne i izvanbračne zajednice nije primarno", rekao je.


http://metro-portal.hr/vijesti/hrvat...etnoj-oplodnji

Slobodu izbora mi nemamo - nama prisilno oplode samo 3 jajne stanice bez obzira na nase zelje. A tako ce i ostati, zahvaljujuci vama.

----------


## taca70

Rtl i htv su onako usput javili nesto o ovome danas a nova, cini mi se, nista osim onih vijesti u dnu ekrana.

----------


## Blekonja

> Rtl i htv su onako usput javili nesto o ovome danas a *nova, cini mi se, nista osim onih vijesti u dnu ekrana*.



da i to piše umjetna oplodnja FUJJJJJ


a ovo je sve skupa tako žalosno, tužno i poražavajuće
mamicu im......jareću želimo im da prolaze ovo što i mi, pa će se možda zapitati!!!!!  :shock: ma malo mušmule..... pa imali smo velevažnog Bajsića za primjer pa???? svjedno je digao rukicu gore
meni je samo žao što se brojim kao građanin ove hebene države
 :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Vidila sam i ja što je bilo.
Fuj, fuj, fuj!
Uvijek se nekako skupi tih 77 gadova :bljak:

----------


## Pinky

na teletekstu rtl-a pise

"lakse do umjetne oplodnje"

obecavam da vise nista necu reci, ali fakat bih mogla svasta sada ovdje napisati...

----------


## taca70

Na htv-u su cak rekli da i dalje ostaje zabrana zamrzavanja max 3 js  :?

----------


## Pinky

na zalost ljudi uglavnom nemaju pojma sto pricaju.

----------


## tonili

Ma stvarno im treba poslat mailove upozorenja - mislim tv kućama. Kad već pišu i govore o ovoj sramoti, nek bar pišu pravu sramotu!

----------


## Blekonja

> Ma stvarno im treba poslat mailove upozorenja - mislim tv kućama. Kad već pišu i govore o ovoj sramoti, nek bar pišu pravu sramotu!


x

----------

